# Canter Eq.?



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it can vary from area to area but around where I live they want a more upright QH seat. However, when I got further down south they look for a more forward seat. I am not sure if this helps you but I live in NorCal. If you go to a local schooling show sometime another thing you can try and speaking with the judge at an appropriate time and I am sure they would be willing to tell you what they are looking for .


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

For Eq. you should usually have a nice sitting canter. You want to sit more upright. In the Hunter flat classes you'll want a more forward seat. Of course the rest of stuff (heels down, hands forward, eyes up, etc.) applies to both classes. You'll also want a shorter rein in eq. flat then you would in hunter flat. Hope that helps.


----------

